# Need help on package



## donthu

I got the offer of 7000000 Yen/year for location of Setagaya-ku Tokyo,

My experience is 12 years in Bangalore, is it good to move here and approximately how much I can save after expense by on average.


----------



## myrrh

Impossible to answer without knowing more, including the specifics of the full package, your field, qualifications, etc. For example, what is the rest of the offer like? Does it including housing? Transportation? Also, nobody knows your lifestyle and spending habits. I mean, I knew a guy here who lived only on cup ramen for a year, which certainly cut down on costs (and lifespan, I'm thinking...).

Regarding savings potential, in my opinion, if the company pays for both housing and transportation, a single person in Tokyo can save even on a salary as low as 3.5 million (gross) per year. With just transportation paid and not housing, I think 5 million (gross) would be the minimum in Tokyo. With neither transportation nor housing paid, I would think 5.5 million would be the absolute minimum. So, at 7 million per year, I'd think you'd most likely be able to save substantially even if transportation and housing are not paid.

Here's a breakdown on average costs for items in Tokyo:

Cost of Living in Tokyo. Prices Updated Jun 2016

As they note, the cost of living in Tokyo is 2.65% higher than in New York City. Still, bargains exist, though they may be hard to find at first.

Good luck!


----------



## donthu

Thanks for your update, I am in software field, currently working in India (Bangalore), current package is 1.5 Lakhs per month(in Rupees). I have my own house in Bangalore.

Got a offer of 7000000 yen from Japan, I am planing with spouse. is this good move.


----------



## myrrh

donthu said:


> Thanks for your update, I am in software field, currently working in India (Bangalore), current package is 1.5 Lakhs per month(in Rupees). I have my own house in Bangalore.
> 
> Got a offer of 7000000 yen from Japan, I am planing with spouse. is this good move.


Still not enough information to judge whether it's a "good" offer, let alone move. 

That said, seven million yen/year should be a sufficient salary even for a couple in Tokyo. I.e., you certainly won't starve, and if you can find reasonable housing--most likely your biggest expense--you'll be able to save.


----------

